# الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً



## Molka Molkan (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*
الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً

 
* *رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي*​ *
ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου


 
*​ *دِراسةٌ **مُبَسّطةٌ  في قولِ القِديس توما الرسول لِرَبُ المجَدِ يَسوع المَسيح " رَبيّ وَ  إلهي " خِلال أقوال و تفاسير الآباء و العلماء مع الرد على الشبهات و  الإعتراضات التي يثيرها البعض حول هذه الآيات المقدسة وتفسير مُوسَع للآيات

**للـتـحـمـيـل* 






​*      رابط آخر: http://www.mediafire.com/download/bbzyw2dw7cdfug8/
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*رائع يامولكا انا قراءت الموضوع قبل كدا وقدمت رد متواضع بس مش بالعمق دا 
فهذا المسكين الذى يدعو نفسه بباحث او كما يحق لنا ان نقول وبكل ثقة  انه من باحثين بير السلم عايز يحط راسه براس المسيحية اللى سحقت مفكرين وفلاسفة وسحقت فكره ذاته سحقا ولم ينطق ببنت شفه
تيجى ايه يا صعلوك جنب الملوك 
اقل ما يقول انسان معتوه فقير فى فكره يامل ان يعطيه  الهه عاهراته لكى ينحكهم ليلا ونهارا فهو يتبع الفكر المعتوه القائل هجص ومتخفش اجرك محفوظ
فان كان التهجيص عليه اجر فانا اول الفاعلين
صدق الله العظيم *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*اخويا الحبيب مولكا كنا مفتقدينك بجد  بحث اكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

روعه 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*مشكور على البحث المفيد. أصبحنا للأسف في زمان نرد فيه على علامة تعجب ومجلة ميكي.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*+

الاخ الحبيب Molka Molkan

اشكرك كثيراً على هذا البحث الممتع و الاسلوب الرائع في السرد و التفنيد ، حقيقتاً أمتعتنا 

كنت أتمنى أن اجد صورة مرفقة بالبحث لـ (الدليل القاطع) الذي هو (مجلة ميكي) .. فأنا أحب ميكي جداً  .. و ياليت الاخ (الباحث - مع الاعتذار للباحثين) كان قد دعم برهانه الساطع برقم (العدد) من مجلة ميكي ، و هل هي مجلة ميكي أم ميكي جيب أم سوبر ميكي أم مجلد ميكي، و اصدار اي شهر و أي سنة؟ 

المسلمون متخبطون، جد هم كذلك، فإنهم يقولون أن (توما الرسول) قد تعجب من رؤيته للمسيح بعد الموت و هو قائم أمامه، فماذا يكون ردهم إن قولنا نحن أنه بالفعل قد تعجب و انه لا يُعني ما يقوله حرفياً؟ هل يهدأون و يوافقون على هذا القبول من طرفنا؟ حسناً .. إن اتفقوا معنا و اتفقنا نحن معهم يكون بذلك إعتراف خطير منهم بأن المسيح له المجد .. قد .. صلب .. و قام .. و رآه تلاميذه .. بل و صدق كل كلام الكتاب المقدس !!! ... فنحن من الممكن جداً أن نتخلى عن هذا البرهان الاكيد في إلوهية السيد الرب في سبيل إقرارهم بأن المسيح حقاً قام من بين الاموات ، لان لدينا - دون أدنى مبالغة - المئات من الادلة الاخرى القوية الساحقة لكل بدع و شبهات .

خلاصة القول : بالبلدي .. الناس دول بركة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*



> *كنت أتمنى أن اجد صورة مرفقة بالبحث لـ (الدليل القاطع) الذي هو (مجلة ميكي) *



*غالي جدا والطلب رخيص جداً بس قبل الصور عايز اقول ان الـ " باحث " هذا قد إستخدم مجلة ميكي أكثر من 4 مرات تقريباً لاني لم اقرأ كل ابحاثه !*


*الأدلة الدامغة يا نصارى !*

* 



*​ ​ * 



*​ ​ * 



*​ ​ * 



*​ ​ * 



*​ ​ * 



*




*قل هاتوا صوركم إن كنتم باحثين !!!!!*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*واو ياللهول
ماذا اتى بك الى هنا يا كعبول
هل اصابك مكروه
نعم ياعزيزتى فانا مستاء مما حدث
لا تخافى يا زيتونة فعليك بالسبانخ
اسمع نصائح باباى *
*روح ياشيخ ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك من العته صحيح امة بدو تعر *


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*أنا عاوز الجزء الثاني من الدليل حبيبي Molka Molkan اللي هو (ربي!) .. أصل هنا هو جايب (إلهي!) بس !!! 


(!!!!)
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*لا تقلق ياعزيزى فاخونا(الفاحث)يسهر الليالى والايام فى هذة الفترة لعله يجد فى مجلة بلبل او بندق على هذا الدليل الذى سيخرس النصارى وينصر الاسلام
فلنصلى من اجله طالبين من الله عز وجل ان يهبه القوة لنصرة الاسلام ويجد مايكشف الاعيب النصارى

*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

ميرسي الك حبيبي مولكا...

ربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالي...


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*ميرسى لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

صدقيني أختي نانسي ، اني قد إحترمت المهرطق أريوس بسبب هذا البحث ؟!!

المشكلة أنها مش اول مرة يستشهد بالكلام ده !

تقريبا عملها 4 او 5 مرات تاني !!!

اللى غايظني بجد أنه حى لما وضع المجلة لم يضع معها التوثيق أي العدد و رقم الصفحة !!!


----------



## Desert Rose (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

اه فعلا ماهو ده الى كان ناقص احنا فعلا محتاجين توثيق من مجلة العالم الذرى الكبير ميكى 

الفكرة عزيزى ان ده مش هو الدليل الوحيد على الوهية المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس فى ادلة تانية كتير يعنى الوهية المسيح فى الكتاب مش واقفه على ديه وطبعا اصلا لامجال للشك فى الجمله 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## المهندي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

*********************************
حرر بواسطة الإدارة 
بسبب قلة أدب العضو و سفاهته في الكلام
***********************************


----------



## Desert Rose (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

بصراحة انا مش قادرة اصدق 
ياناس ياعالم احنا بنقول هاتوا شبهات واحنا نرد عليها 
مش مجلة ميكى ياناس احنا مش فى الحضانة عشان نرد على ميكى 
مين ميكى ده؟
ياناس اذا كنتوا مش محترمين عقولنا مفيش مشكله بس على الاقل احترموا عقولكوا انتو 
طيب هو بينقد النص العربى ويقول ديه علامة تعجب 
طيب عشان ننقد نصوص الكتاب لازم نرجع للغة الاصلية الى اتكتب بيها الكتاب وهى هنا اللغة اليونانية مش العربية 
الترجمة العربية ليست حجة على الكتاب المقدس لازم نرجع للاصل ديه اصول البحث مش ميكى ومينى


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

تم حذف الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع
الأخ المهندي، أنت لست أهلاً لتقييم أي موضوع في العقيدة المسيحية، فإحتفظ برأيك لنقك لكي تحتفظ بالإحترام. 
حذاري من تكرار هذا الأسلوب الصبياني.


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً*

بحث رائع
وشبهة مضحكة من السيد ابو بدله
الرب يباركك يا مولكا انت واوريجانوس
جارى البحث فتلك النقطة بشكل موسع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2015)

يرجى التكرم  بمراجعة  صلاحية الملف   ال بي دى اف  يا استاذ  مولكا  
نحتاج لتحديثه  ليناسبنا فى سنة 2015  وعمل صيانة شاملة للملف  لانه لا يفتح  معايا


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2015)

الملف يعمل، قد جربت التحميل
سأضع رابط آخر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أبريل 2015)

الف شكر  
الرابط الثانى ممتاز


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أبريل 2015)




----------

